# Snapper Season '08'



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

So whats the outlook for snapper season '08'?? It looks like the Tournamnet starts like April4 4th or something early like that. Has anyone heard anyhting??


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

April 4th?? Snapper season does not open till June 1st this year. I am quite sure that what the feds have said. 2 per person. I am still not sure if the state will follow through with this or not but from what I hear it's likely.


----------



## Tightlinesinga (Oct 3, 2007)

I have seen June also, I have looked and I havn't seen anything on anyNOAA or Florida state site that confirms the june date..When will someone finally figure out that thereis an over population ofRed Snapper on the northern gulf reefs and I'm sure they are starving as well as starving out all the other reef fish! C'mon Florida and feds get a grip we can't catch anything other than Red Snapper in the panhandle!!!

Happy New Years Folks!

Keep your lines tight and your tackle light!


----------



## alx340 (Oct 18, 2007)

<P align=left>2008 news letter- this is good all year but note the proposed changes <P align=left>Snapper-Red ? ? 20? Atlantic;<P align=left>16? Gulf<P align=left>Nov 1?April 14 Gulf Only<P align=left>2 per harvester per day Atlantic;<P align=left>4 per harvester per day Gulf<P align=left>Included within 10 per harvester per day Snapper aggregate bag limit.<P align=left>Note: Changes proposed. Check www.MyFWC.com/marine for most current<P align=left>regulations prior to fishing.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Attachedare the 2008 Florida Fishing Regs.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

From the regs and the Dec. Hot Sheet on the FWC site, it's a 100% wait-and-see. 

They have nothing final at this time. 

Chances are slim we'll get April through Nov. 

This year the state is going to mirror the federal. Why didn't they do it last year when the 2-fish limit was adopted? Because the state season was already open and they couldn't justify a change in mid-season.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

The limit of 2 snapper is bad enough, just wish they would open the season to year around, just like the Atlantic. There's not too many good fishable days in the winter, but on those blue-bird days, it would be nice tobe able to keep a couple.

This new 2 snapper limit and short 122 day (purposed) season is going to run lots of charter boats out of business. oke

Sea-r-cy


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

November 1st - April 14th

Does that mean it's open now until the 14th of April or doesopen the 1st of November?


----------



## sling-a-ling (Jan 4, 2008)

the Federal Waters season will be June 1 until September 15th at 2 fish per person. This passed back in November.

As for the State waters we will not know until they vote in mid Feburary but the feds are pressuring the state to follow there season. The feds say if the state does not do the same snapper season they will pull federal funding for FWC and Federal Road Money so you can expect the state to be the same.


----------



## 285exp (Oct 17, 2007)

Oddly, the Orange Beach Red Snapper World Championship runs from April 4 to May 26, even though the season doesn't open until June 1. I guess they'll arrest the winner.

http://www.orangebeachsnapper.com/


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *sling-a-ling (1/6/2008)*the Federal Waters season will be June 1 until September 15th at 2 fish per person.


I think it's Sept. 30 -- not that that's a good thing.:banghead


----------

